# Aruba Ocean Club vs Surf Club



## wvacations (Jul 7, 2012)

We have been to Aruba 2 times in the past. Once at the JW and once at Surf Club the year it opened. We are spending 10 days there again this September. We have 3 Nights on DC points(Ocean View) and 7 nights on an exchange (exchange says Ocean View they may not put us in one). Both of the reservations are at Surf Club. 

When we went to Surf Club the first year the first tower opened, it was nearly impossible to get a chair by the pool. All were taken/saved early in the morning. The beach had a boat dock in front of the hotel which made the beach less appealing. I think maybe they built more pools as they built the towers as if they didn't I can't imagine how they can accommodate 2 times more people with the pool chairs they had at opening 1 tower. There was talk that the boat dock would be moved, but have not heard of that actually happened.

Today on interval I saw that I could switch to the Ocean Club. Of course it is gone now but I wonder if I should keep looking. My wife and I in our 50's and my parents in their 70's. No kids will be going this trip. Our idea of vacation is sitting by the pool and on the beach. I got an exchange to Surf Club a few years ago for my parents and they love the property and the Lazy River. When planning this trip all they talked about is the lazy river. That is why I booked Surf Club. Now I am wondering if I made a mistake. I read report here a few weeks ago makes it sound like the pool chairs are still an issue, with rude people saving them but not using them. I think the Ocean Club allows access to the JW pool if I am not mistaken. Is that pool any better or are the chair savers there too?

One last question for Aruba experts. Is there grocery shopping nearby or is a cab necessary. Not going to cook much in the villa much, but like to have drinks on hand. Want to stock up on Beer, wine and soda and maybe breakfast items for the 10 days. Does Surf or Ocean frown/allow a small back pack size cooler of drinks at the pool?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2012)

I am interested in any responses also. We have a studio unit booked for next May at Surf Club. We would like to get a retrade during flex in to a 1BR. Though I think we would prefer to stick to the Surf Club because of the lazy river and in room laundry.

From what I have read, the pool situation is a little better as they added an adults only pool at the Surf Club about a year or so ago. I think someone also said that they added more palapas which alleviated the situation some at the beach. Of course during peak season, it will still be tough and there will be competition for pool chairs. We hope May won't be as bad and I am thinking there shouldn't be a huge issue in September.

We have also stayed at the hotel. We liked the pool over there and also visited the pool at the Ocean Club. We liked the pool at the hotel better, only because there were far fewer lizards roaming around. They were everywhere at the Ocean Club. I do like that at the Ocean Club you can also use the hotel pool. Though I believe the new pool at the hotel is only for hotel guests and OC guests are not able to use it.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 7, 2012)

You're apt to get strong opinions on both sides here, so I'll try to give a balanced view, although I'll admit I am biased towards the SC, despite the poolside chair issues.

First- to address a few of the questions posted- to my knowledge OC guests can still use the hotel pool, but the new hotel pool is for hotel guests only and there is a keyed entrance.

The pier in front of the SC was moved years ago and the ocean floor has settled and firmed nicely, which was an issue of the first year or two. Grocery shopping is easily accessible by cab if you don't rent a car, but too far to walk.

Admittedly, many prefer the OC because it is quieter, easier to get lounges by the pool and palapas by the beach. No in room laundry, but there are laundry facilities. Only six floors high, so you don't get some of the high floor spectacular views you can at the SC, After their renovation the villas are very nice, although a little smaller than those at the SC. Whirpool tub in the 1 BR. Some like the fact that the OC is right next to the hotel.

The SC villas are a little nicer, and they have in room washer/driers in the 1BR/2BR/3BR units. The Lazy River pool is fun for kids and adults alike. Unfortunately people still go down early to reserve the best seats by the pool, but the new adult only Serenity pool has helped that a lot; it's still an issue if you need multiple lounges with umbrellas or bimini chaises unless you get down there early. They have added a lot of palapas by the beach and even latecomers got one in Feb., but unless you stand on line or reserve in advance you'll be stuck further back on the beach, which is an issue for some people. Plenty of chaises all day on the beach and you can get bimini (canopied) chaises until late morning at the beach. The SC beach tends to be a bit more crowded than the OC area, but even during busy times we haven't found it an issue.

Either resort is great, and Aruba is a great place to visit. I think with kids the SC is preferable, but adults only will enjoy either resort, although adults enjoy the Lazy River at least as much as the kids do. Guests at the OC cannot use the SC water facilities and vice versa, but purchases at restaurants/grills/marketplaces etc. can all be charged to any Marriott facility room.


----------



## terryfic (Jul 7, 2012)

*Aruba Surf/Ocean Clubs*

The Surf Club pool area has been greatly expanded since the Lighthouse tower opened and the chair availability is better, although it is best to tag your chairs at 7 am.  The adult pool is our preference.  The Lazy River is only open to Surf Club guests.  
Ocean Club is nice, the pool and beach is not as crowded as Surf Club, and is worth considering if you do not have kids who would enjoy the Lazy River.
You will need a taxi to the supermarket, Ling's is the most popular.  There is a duty free liquor store near the baggage claim area at the airport, so buy your spirits there.  No problem with coolers and drinks poolside, just no glass bottles or drink containers.  Also, no smoking except in a designated area poolside, but no restriction on the beach.
Enjoy!!


----------



## Steve A (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm just back from two weeks at the Ocean Club. I would never, ever go to the SC. Too big, too crowded, the beach is not as nice as the OC. It's  a personal decision though.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 7, 2012)

We own at the Ocean Club and we love it.  The OC has more room at the beach and yes we can use the main pool at the hotel in addition to our own pool.  We go weeks 51 and 52 so it is imperative to get up by 6 to get a palapa.  I do not know what it is like in September.
We always rent a car as we like convenience of not being at the beck and call of the cabs.


----------



## amanda14 (Jul 8, 2012)

We are at SC now in the spyglass tower with our 3 kids. Great building and view. I should preface this by saying that I am an early riser and have been down to the pool by 6:45 each day and gotten chairs right in the front of the zero entry pool. Despite my propensity for getting up early we do feel this place is just too crowded. Beach, pool wherever. The people are nice, laundry in room is a must have for us and the room is what I expected. We did parasailing yesterday which was something I had on my bucket list. Water isn't really that clear (no comparison to Cayman's).  Did the sales presentation yesterday, have a few weeks left but I am content with what I have as far as points currently and our sales guy was ok with that.

One of the reasons I stopped going to MGV was because of overcrowding. I wouldn't necessarily return here for the same reason. My kids are having a blast so that's the most important thing.


----------



## sun&fun (Jul 8, 2012)

It's likely the crowds at either OC or SC will be somewhat diminished in Sept. I imagine fewer families with children will be vacationing then. I agree with previous posters that OC would be my choice for a group of adults only.


----------



## m61376 (Jul 8, 2012)

September is one of the slowest months there so I'd expect everything to be relatively quiet.

Snorkeling is generally great, btw, and easy to access from beaches right off shore. It is possible with all the storms on the E coast that the water is a little cloudier than usual, which might be what Amanda14 is experiencing now.

I think the bottom line for anyone debating between the OC and the SC is whether quieter and less crowded is more important that slightly bigger villas, in room laundry, and much bigger and (in my opinion of course) pool facilities. The resorts are right next to each other and share the same beach, so the water is the same there; the only difference is that since the OC is a smaller resort there are about twice as many palapas per keyed room as at the SC, and there are fewer guests on the beach. 

There is no right or wrong and for most people they'll have a great trip at either resort. Unfortunately, chair hogging occurs at many other resorts, not just Marriotts, and on cruises, etc., so I don't let that bother me on vacation- it is relegated to a minor annoyance. However, I understand that it is a big deal to some people and it's great to have choices. 

Aruba in general is not the quiet island it once was; the very things that attract tourists- the friendly and safe environs, the relatively easy access flight-wise, being below the hurricane belt with almost always terrific weather, etc., are all responsible for its tremendous growth. But the fact that when I go there I rarely will have even part of a day impacted by rain, the fact that the weather will always be warm but with a great cooling breeze that makes it comfortable (which, btw, although the breeze is ideal for us, others dislike it), the abundance of really good restaurants at varying price-points to choose from, the easy access and the friendly and safe surroundings are what draws us to return over and over again. I've been to many of the other islands and they just didn't have the same appeal, but certainly understand that others look at things differently. 

Wvacations- perhaps change your first 3 days to the OC and then you'll have the opportunity to see for yourself which you prefer. As you can see, you've got both sides of the coin here. We had friends with us last trip who stayed at the OC, and they clearly preferred the SC. While we could have hung out at either resort, we always stayed at the SC. In contrast, you can see from reading the posts that others feel perhaps even more strongly about the OC, so I don't think you're going to get a consensus. It boils down to what is more important to you on a vacation.


----------



## wvacations (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the great information. My father and I are early risers so I guess we will go down at have coffe while getting our chairs for the day. I will talk with them again and see if the Lazy River is still high on their list. That is what they talked about the most when we orginally booked this trip. Right now there is no OC available for the period of time we are going anyway so there is no choice to make.

I did wonder if the II XYZ 2-for-1 offer ever is available for Aruba. I would like to get my 1350 points back as I have 4 exchanges that I nevere XYZed!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2012)

wvacations said:


> Thanks for all the great information. My father and I are early risers so I guess we will go down at have coffe while getting our chairs for the day. I will talk with them again and see if the Lazy River is still high on their list. That is what they talked about the most when we orginally booked this trip. Right now there is no OC available for the period of time we are going anyway so there is no choice to make.
> 
> I did wonder if the II XYZ 2-for-1 offer ever is available for Aruba. I would like to get my 1350 points back as I have 4 exchanges that I nevere XYZed!



I believe Aruba is on the XYZ grid for September, has been that way since at least April. You should be able to get an XYZ pretty easily, though I am not sure how much inventory is out there.


----------



## Larry (Jul 8, 2012)

Steve A said:


> I'm just back from two weeks at the Ocean Club. I would never, ever go to the SC. Too big, too crowded, the beach is not as nice as the OC. It's  a personal decision though.



Totally agree for the same reasons as you have detailed.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can someone change an exchanged week to an XYZ week?  I have asked in the past and was told no.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 8, 2012)

ilene13 said:


> We own at the Ocean Club and we love it.  The OC has more room at the beach and yes we can use the main pool at the hotel in addition to our own pool.  We go weeks 51 and 52 so it is imperative to get up by 6 to get a palapa.  I do not know what it is like in September.
> We always rent a car as we like convenience of not being at the beck and call of the cabs.



Get up at 6 am on vacation - that's plain crazy. That is enough to convince me I never ever want to go to Aruba!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2012)

travelplanner70 said:


> Can someone change an exchanged week to an XYZ week?  I have asked in the past and was told no.



No, the only thing you could do is cancel your exchange and get an XYZ using another confirmed exchange that you have. If the only confirmed exchange that you have is the one that would be canceled, then you can't do what I suggested.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 8, 2012)

MALC9990 said:


> Get up at 6 am on vacation - that's plain crazy. That is enough to convince me I never ever want to go to Aruba!



The weeks that we are there are probably the busiest at the resort.  I am up that early anyway, so it is a non issue.


----------



## griffer331 (Jul 8, 2012)

We own at the Ocean Club and go every year in Sept.  You do not have to get up ay 6 am to get a palapa on the beach.  During this time I have always been able to get one at any time of day although not in the first 2 rows.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jul 8, 2012)

*same for the Surf Club*

we go every year in May and never have an issue getting a palapa; I'd expect September to be the same (we went one year in late August and it wasn't crowded, I guess people are getting the kids ready to go back to school).  

The only people who need to get in line at 6 a.m. are those who want the front row - and we don't like being there as people put their chairs in the water in front of you, people are walking thru all the time, it's very noisy and crowded, etc.  There are a lot more palapas now than there ever have been, and the ones a bit farther back are more spacious too.

You can also pay to reserve one for two days if you want to - followed by one day off, then another two days ... it may be worth the $10-$15/day to do that if you are fussy about where you sit.

Just enjoy, Aruba, don't sweat the palapa thing.  Ir's not nearly as big an issue as people make it out to be.


----------



## wvacations (Jul 10, 2012)

As an update. Parents are in love with the Lazy River at Surf Club! They say they won’t mind getting up early to get a pool chair.

To sweeten the deal, looks like Marriott deposited a bunch of Surf Club units yesterday so I called II. I got a XZY 2-for-1 to cover the first part of trip (first 3 days were DC points.) Then I asked to re-exchange my exchanged week for the following Thursday to get 13 days instead of 10. Also while we were re-exchanging the II Agent noticed I had a studio deposited that expired in 1 year. He suggested that instead of re-exchanging, I cancel my original trade and get a 1BR replacement week good for 1 year from yesterday, and make the trade with my deposited studio for the 2BR unit for the second part of my trip! So now instead of a Platinum studio on deposit I have a Platinum 1BR on deposit. He assured me that the week has the same trading power as the original week would have had. On my II account it says replacement week, but list it as week 12 in Palm Desert which is a Platinum week.

Only area of concern is that I will almost certainly have to change rooms after the 7th day as the reservations overlap by 1 day. First week ends on a Friday and the second week will start on a Thursday. What is nice is we can casually move over to the new room because for 1  day we will have both units.

First week shows (H)ZZAA which should be Ocean View and the second week shows ZZAD which should be Ocean Side. I just hope we don’t have to change buildings but not sure if all buildings have both views so perhaps some Aruba Experts out there can chime in on that issue. I notice that DC points require the same number of points for Ocean Side as Ocean View. Is there a big difference in View. Anyone know if Surf Club normally places “exchangers” in the view booked?

My wife and I are not able to stay for the extra 3 days due to work schedule, but my parents are on AAL FF tickets and I believe they can change the date on their tickets, and there are award seats available to let them stay the extra days.

Got my DC points back into my account that I now have to them use by the end of the year.  Looks like I will just have to go to Tahoe for a few days this fall!


----------



## EKniager (Jul 10, 2012)

We always go in January or February, i.e., the busiest times, and I have to agree with the earlier poster, the whole chair/palapa thing is overblown.  Granted, I am an early riser.  

We live in a small town and I'm not one for waiting in lines for anything, but I have to say I never feel crowded in Aruba.  Sure the beach and pools are filled with people, but when you are lounging on your chaise drinking a pina colada and enjoying the warm ocean breeze, enjoying some light weight reading material... it's all good!  Personally, I also enjoy the beach at 7:00am and 4:00pm as everyone else seems to disappear.

WRT to groceries, we have never rented a car and have had no problems getting back and forth to Ling and Sons.  You do it once and you are set for the week.

First trip was to OC, but SC ever since.  Can't say anything in particular stood out as a must at either location, though my wife is a big fan of the laundry in the room set-up in SC.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 10, 2012)

Glad you got the trades you wanted and the bonus of a better week for future use.

OS villas are in the Lighthouse tower, the one closest to the beach. OV villas are in the Compass or Spyglass buildings. Marriott initially charged much more for the OS villas, as much as almost 5K more; it was a surprise when the point allotment and the point cost for OS and OV were the same (chalk it up to another way Aruba owners were shafted by the point allocations).

While they generally do assign the view on the II exchange, they are also very cooperative, and it is possible f you email them that they will try to accommodate you. I am an owner there, but I had an exchange for an OV villa there at the same time I was using my OS (friends were joining us) and they placed us both in the Lighthouse building, even on the same floor.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 10, 2012)

We have been to Surf Club in October and early December - neither time did we have much trouble getting chairs by the pool.  We have not been to Ocean Club.  My Mom is scheduled to go in October, so I am sure she will report back.

As far as groceries, we actually walked to the store the first time.  We rolled one of our suitcases/carry-ons down - filled it with groceries to roll back, but then decided to take a cab.  We saved by only taking a cab one way.  It is also pretty easy to rent a car for one day - there is a Hertz at Marriott.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 10, 2012)

hcarman said:


> We have been to Surf Club in October and early December - neither time did we have much trouble getting chairs by the pool.  We have not been to Ocean Club.  My Mom is scheduled to go in October, so I am sure she will report back.
> 
> As far as groceries, we actually walked to the store the first time.  We rolled one of our suitcases/carry-ons down - filled it with groceries to roll back, but then decided to take a cab.  We saved by only taking a cab one way.  It is also pretty easy to rent a car for one day - there is a Hertz at Marriott.



Actually Economy rental car is at the Marriotts


----------

